# Chaos Rhombic Triacontahedron Petaminx | Rubik's Cube Build Video



## abunickabhi (Jan 10, 2021)

Amazing geometry build by Nathan Wilson. Great stuff!

Fun to see twisty puzzles being varied in so many ways.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 10, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Amazing geometry build by Nathan Wilson. Great stuff!
> 
> Fun to see twisty puzzles being varied in so many ways.


Yeah, thats's really impressive


----------

